#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  當你瀏覽獸站時...你的親人在你後面指指點點的話你會...?

## 月光牙狼

小狼我剛找到這個獸站時..不小心被我哥發現了!! [jcdragon-shock-ebby] 
結果呢.....
哥:這是什麼阿...?
我:普通的網站
哥:是嗎....可是標題怎麼是"狼"阿...
我:要你管喔= =+
哥:沒想到你喜歡狼到這種程度...如果是貓的話還好一點
我:你吵死了= =+
哥:你這個嗜好真的很怪耶....
我:阿你自己還不是一樣!!當你在看XX片的時候還不是...
於是...我們就開始對罵起來...
如果換成是你的話...你會怎樣呢?

----------


## 拉魯

笑一笑就好了

畢竟大家的嗜好不同 自己喜歡比較重要

像我們這種可以去接受某些事情

但再那些某些事情裡面的人 不一定能接受這個嗜好

是一樣的道理 所以 看開點吧

----------


## 空

.

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

基本上
冰狼不會讓他們看見冰狼在爬狼版

不過
如果還是被看到了

而且在那邊指指點點
最多也是當他們不存在...

因為他們不懂的尊重 不懂禮貌
所以沒什麼好跟他們吵的

跟他們吵
反而傷了自己的形象

每隻獸都有自己的喜好
不能因為自己不認同 而去批評....

故答案選 不理會.....

----------


## B平方

其實B平方會避免上狼版的時候被別人看到
看到的話
應該也是會問東問西的吧= =
反正B平方也沒做壞事 
不過B平方的哥哥好像隱約知道B平方喜歡狼這件事...

----------


## Hewie

在下都是無所謂，也許該說身邊的人都滿配合在下的。（什麼意思？）就是並不會覺得奇怪，每個人都有自己的嗜好，在下這方面的嗜好也不曾被身旁的人或陌生人指指點點的，他們都好像認為這是個類似動物保護團體的網站，雖說的確有這方面的性質。

　　在下總覺得其實部分的人還是能接受這方面的事物，像最近就和一群同學在聊狼的事一樣，只是很單純的在聊動物而已，他們也不會覺得奇怪，而且他們也並非有接觸獸文化。

　　或許我們每位所生活的環境不同，在下對這方面感到很幸福，沒人會用異樣的眼光看在下，有時狼版有有趣的事在下也會拉朋友及同學一起看。

----------


## 納貝留斯

基本上是不會指指點點，因為我媽只要看見我在用電腦，哪怕只是開著聽歌都會認為我在玩遊戲。升大學以前看見我在用電腦就先罵了再說，但是大學之後也許是看開了，看見我上狼板也只是叫我不要打電腦打太久而已。

如果是朋友的話也不會指指點點，他們會認為狼板很奇怪，但也只是那一瞬間的驚訝而已，因為我每隔一段時間都會出現一些奇怪的想法和行為，他們已經習慣了。

我好幸運（？）

----------


## 阿翔

這種是根本不可能發生的事，
但並不是因為翔把自己關起來或是什麼的，
而是他們也懶得管翔=.="
再說會說翔的也只有偶的媽，
在翔的媽回來之前翔就已經關電腦了，
他也不會知道XD

----------


## 佛烈克斯

嗯~幸好佛烈家裡都是愛狗人士，所以不會做什麼太大反應
我妹還會跟著看圖呢XD
而爸媽不懂電腦...(連開機都不會)通常看到也是唸說不要玩太久之類就是

----------


## 劍痞

「照理說，應該是沒什麼大礙──
「一來家人看到也沒過問，二來逛獸站本來就不是什麼需要躲躲藏藏的行為。」（思）

「針對月光牙狼的情形，說真話……
「像是樂園啊或之類的說穿了──打從一開始就是『普通的網站』嘛？」

「啊兄長的謎片網站也不是普通的網站嗎？」（喂）

「說到這裡──問題出在……
「『不普通』的網站……是怎樣『不普通』呢……」（望）

----------


## 冽羽泫白

基本上，我真要做什麼是阻止不了的。

我家人也不是很喜歡我上狼樂，可我依舊。

除了我自己無意願外，幾乎無法影響我的決心。

要指指點點，我會請他離開。

如果要一同分享，我樂意歡迎。

----------


## 風獄

小獸我家裡的人都知道我有嚴重獸化請像 這已經不能是嗜好了
講話 動作 喜歡的東西 
根本可以說 是生活的一部份
所以小獸我不怎麼怕別人說 就算別人說我也會直接承認
自己的看法 想法比較重要 大家種是有一些不能告人的秘密
但說出來可能會比藏者好

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

聽來我還真幸運．．．．．．

父母知道我喜歡生物，所以不太說什麼，頂多說圖畫得很怪。
堂弟妹們也知道我的喜好，也不會說什麼。
弟弟本來就是拉我進狼版的，更不會說什麼。

這裡有篇相關的討論：
當你瀏覽獸站時 有人好奇湊過來看 你會?

----------


## 上官犬良

...說起來實在很好笑
我媽第一 次看到我上這網站時是在我高二的時候

媽:你這什麼網站啊

良:動物的啊

媽:狼的耶

良:狼不是動物喔

媽:...你看這個幹麻(意思是我怎麼不去念書)

良:.........因為我是三類啊!

歪理...這絕對是歪理
乖孩子及社會組不要學(喂

順帶一題
一個可以容忍家裡蜥蜴到處爬的媽媽
大概不會對狼有什麼意見吧(?

----------


## konea

羊媽(從背後經過.....

羊(回頭看一下)

羊媽(盯著畫面)

羊:找什麼

羊媽:沒有 放衣服

結束...

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

恩...小狼我上狼版 附近都沒啥人呢...
如果有家人要進來時 大部分都是馬上縮小 或是做其他的事XD"
有一次也被我爸看到過0.0
還好他都不太在意銀幕XD!!

----------


## 許狼中將

基本上中將會不理人！不過轟他出去的機會較大！
中將最不喜歡我再做事的時候有人在旁邊看！

中將的家人基本上很放任中將，因此只要不惹事，他們都無所謂。

----------


## 月銀白狼

我不會心平氣和的和他解釋
也不會破口大罵的直接把他轟出去
原因一項是因為
這是"我"的電腦
我爸也有自己的電腦,更何況他3~4個月才回台灣一次
我哥也有自己的電腦,不過她偶爾會跟我借,因為有些程式他開不起來
他就算看到我在觀顧獸的網站也不會說什麼,因為家人都知道我喜歡狼
我媽不會用電腦,沒有我在旁邊她根本不知道怎麼用
所以我家還沒發生過這樣的事情(因為我家的事情太複雜了
如果我真的遇到有人在旁邊歲歲念的話
我第一個反應是把他趕走,就說"哎!你走開啦!我要觀顧啥不關你的事啦!"
如果趕不走的話...
嘿嘿嘿,我不會好言相勸,也不會馬上就大發雷霆得大罵
二話不說直接就打下去了

----------


## 則

其實家人沒有什麼反對
就是看一看又走掉
但假如他問了話
就會說
這是一座天使島((喂
開始胡言亂語了XD

----------


## 雷瓦

ㄜ...

我被爸媽看到過好幾次...
不過,因為我之前畫出來的圖跟獸人脫不了關係...
他們早就習以為常了= =

而且,我妹還很喜歡狼板某些獸的圖...

----------


## 龍金

小龍金家裡也是這樣吶~

是女生就不能喜歡狼或龍嗎?

每次都說:女生不要看這個。

或是:這是不好的!關掉!



又不是看ABCD片，有必要反應這麼大嗎?搞不懂...

ㄚ我都是老話一句:老媽!你性別歧視!

然後叫她出去

----------


## 帕索恩

應該是跟他們解釋吧
不過家裡的人對於我上什麼網站基本上是不管的（除了色情和血腥暴力，但我也不會上）
而且他們也知道我很喜歡動物
有時候我媽還會跟我一起看
我爸是完全不管我

----------


## 白玄 左戒

我媽不可能看到的
因為我技術很好(!?)(?: 少在那邊自誇了
平常都有在練習
一聽到腳步聲
就用閃電般的速度把網站關起來
這就是平常寫功課偷玩電腦練出來的(燦(?: 好孩子不要學)

----------


## 亮羽

不會啦~
我隱藏技術超好的
就算被發現也可以脫罪給老姊

----------


## 弦狼IRON

家裏只有老爸老媽會有偏見，其實只要是有關繪圖的站都是危險群，然後會有這樣的對話，雙親方面閩南語發音，奇數句爸媽，偶數句是我：

「那個人和你一樣都畫一堆狗仔還是啥碗糕的。」
「他們畫的有些是狼。」
「啊就不像。」
「『畫風』沒聽過喔？」
「畫那個有什麼路用？」
「你們畫得出來再批評好嗎？」
「那款東西係魔鬼、係撒旦！」
「信仰過度極端會變異端。」
「無要甲你講了。」
「沒本事沒資格吠。」
「......」

挑弱點是致勝關鍵，維持一到二小時安寧，前提是要先把作業做完。

----------


## 雷希克斯

不可能的啦!
因為在他看到之前我就把視窗縮小啦
不過在學校嘛...有時被同學發現的話
就會被搶過去
不過 我還是會把它搶回來
所以同學也沒發現吧..

----------


## ｐａ-ｃｈｉ

我的家人很隨合<?>的 =W=

他悶不回管我在瀏覽何種網站


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不要數字+的就好!!((汗"

----------


## 灰爪

還好啦
可是在玩時
我媽就一直問
害我一直不敢給她看 
而且我哥看到
還說這是色色的網站 
真可惡

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

在長輩來之前都會關掉或隱藏

同輩還好~只是看人才會關掉~一般都還好
頂多同學開我玩笑~沒當真.反而高興一些...(說我狼 . 狼人)
雖然表面上有點不好看~心理在暗爽

指指點點還好啦...只是會看看某某 適不適合的個性來做區分~

不然到時麻煩事一堆~

----------


## 逍月

都會關掉啦！
不過被看到應該也沒關係？

反正老早就跟媽說我的夢想是：
『讓世界只有流浪漢，沒有流浪狗。』

雖然我媽可能以為我是開玩笑的。（默）

----------


## 闇影龍

其實...因該不會出現在某龍身上的.....

某龍都不會在別人的面前瀏覽樂園的....

畢竟...這已經是某龍最後依的棲身之處了...

----------


## 北極熊

連我媽都知道我叫北極熊耶
朋友們大家都這樣叫我所以沒差拉=口=+
而且我們家像動物園....動物太多種了....
話說鸚鵡還會啄我的空白鍵.....

----------


## 庫羅

在狼站我看到好笑的都直接寄給我朋友看了~
還在學校 電腦克直接開來看 0.0 我朋友會說啥狗屁網站  我說狼屁還差不多
[阿  沒有喇=口=!]
我會說 別看這樣 這裡有些人的很強的! 
或他們說你有戀獸癖 
我都直接說 關你屌事 
我妹都知道我會看這個= =
日後他們就息以為然

----------


## 君尼爾獅

人人的觀點不一定相同，所以咱們要有雅量!(國文第一課)
其實我爸媽同學不會管我低~因為他們只要自己沒興趣或是不喜歡的就不會在乎別人的事，所以我輕鬆的很XD

----------


## ca3315530

呼呼 

還沒遇過 ~

所以不知道 ((痛毆

被抓到也只能解釋了 = w = "

----------


## 幻之靈

我爸媽喔~~~

很民主的

因該也不會在那邊指指點點(就算被看到)

反倒是我哥

恐怕又在那邊說些風涼話了(大部分還是不好受)

哥哥都這樣嗎?= =(以上是氣話 大家不要介意喔=ˇ=")

----------


## 飄飄

唔
俺選不理會

他們靠過來的時候 基本上我是會換別的畫面
真的被看到的話 就當作他們不存在=   =
繼續逛我的

反正俺喜歡狼 也是眾所皆知的~

話說 給同學看到的話
俺還會給他看大大們畫的圖 XD~

----------


## 翔月

正常來說、我玩電腦沒人敢管我在看什麼呢

如果他在煩我的話、我會把他轟出去= =''

所以呢!!!!這是不可能的是= =''

----------


## 毅。信

雷歐的爸其實根本沒在管，
雷歐的弟雖然煩，但是他光玩自己的東西都來不及了....
雷歐的媽知道雷歐喜歡狼，
但是因為雷歐要準備基測....
他每次都還來不及看到我開啥網站就先開罵。
「又看一些有的沒的！你知道你要考試了嗎！？一天到晚只會打網誌！」
其實她到現在都還以為我除了打網誌不幹其他事...（炸

----------


## 嵐霖

我會把他  車        出去
                車車
但是總是失敗...就只好讓他看了XD
事實上應該是沒差拉@@
不過人會問你怎麼這麼喜歡獸....這是常有的問題
隨便找一句當作掩飾就好....

----------


## 警犬

> 提醒:文章字數過少缺乏內容.感想
> 請利用編輯功能充實內文
> By 站務助理J.C.


恩
用比較大眾的作品來解釋吧(挨這是討論##輪和##之城的網站啦~ ###特也是喔)
獸父
在我剛上這個獸站時
也發現我
要死不死就剛好在打文章...
"這甚麼網站啊?狼之**樂團**??你想加入喔?"(昏倒)
"妳幾時對音樂有興趣了?
這是流行樂團啊?"
"不是,我只是來看看而已
我對音樂沒興趣啦!"
"這網站好像怪怪的喔?"
"妳看錯了吧?"看報紙眼力就沒這麼好!
"算了"
接著他便走開

園會看成團,被他打敗了!
也好，這幫我一個忙

一般人會覺得很怪，是因為平常不會接觸到
對別人說我是鐵道迷，沒有人會覺得奇怪
因為那很貼近現實生活
對別人說要打生存遊戲，少數人會側目
很少人會打槍(不要亂想)所以自然會感到奇怪
不是走在路上每人都藏把槍
以上都是我其他嗜好
唯獨獸化沒有透露
家裡太保守了
買把槍都問半天
還是沒勇氣說

----------


## 夢．碎

小獸比較幸好的說~
爸媽是不懂用電腦的
所以我只要用電腦一律被認為玩遊戲...
在他們面前我可以光明正大的看~
(說得好像在做甚麼不見得光的事= =")
之於哥哥們...
他們是不可能發現的~(隱密工夫做得太好了~)

就算被發現，他們也不會說甚麼~
反正當他們不存在就是了~

----------


## 小劍

在下平常瀏覽獸站都是在只有一個人的時候，
因為實在很討厭被窺視的感覺，
不過假如被別人看到，
而對方又覺得奇怪的話，
在下應該不會加以理會吧！
因為這是我的興趣，
別人也沒有干涉的餘地啊！

----------


## 羽翔

我選 5.這種是根本不可能發生.因為在他看到之前我就關起來
我關網頁的速度很快的(嗄?)
早在他們進來前就關了
來不及的話..

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

呃....基本上，蒼我的家人不會管我上哪種網站，

只要不是有XX的就好嚕。

不過他們在管的話，不理他們。

不過這是不可能的XD

----------


## 獠也

不可能看到+1



就算看到的話我也會按"回文"的頁面

他們都當我在打字就是了(茶)

----------


## 暗翼

指指點點嗎=..=??

專心回文中..呵呵...

我應該會說~請不要抱怨一些沒有建設性的話題...
要抱怨請列點聲明~!
= W =~然後開始辯論大賽~
沒一次輸的~呵呵~然後他們就不指指點點呢= W =~

----------


## jkl123

基本上每個人的喜好都不同
對於別人的特別喜好我都會把持著尊重的態度
我家人基本上是不會管我在用電腦時會上甚麼網站
所以....我家是很自由的~

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

呵呵~,me都是偷偷玩電腦的
所以也沒人發現
如果被anyone看到
me一定會當場把他轟出去
讓他完全不知我在弄啥
不過me大概是有點過度激動了

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

沒什麼好怕的QQ

又不是做什麼壞事

解釋一下就好...

別人怎麼說那是他的事

每個人都有自己的喜好呀^^

----------


## 聖夜x狼嚎

我都不理他們(因為沉默是金((!!?)

反正這是我的嗜好，誰也管不著(!?
不過假如有人直接鄙視我的話，嘿嘿.....

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

沃夫的家人都不會管呢~

某次...

沃: (上網看獸圖)

媽: (經過)你在看什麼阿!?

沃:看狼阿!!不行喔(嗆回去(不是啦)
    我在看小動物阿~(裝可愛)

媽:喔= =|||   電腦不要玩太久，等等去唸書

沃:好(裝可愛+搖尾巴)

----------


## 狂風狼

大部分本狼都會非常小心不讓親人發現本狼在爬狼版，

因為各位在一般大眾眼裡，這可能是種怪癖好吧！（這癖好又沒什麼不好！！

如果是本狼，我會很小心的上這個網站，因為本狼的弟超愛看本狼我在做啥，

更扯的事，他還會觀看歷程紀錄（死小孩一個！），真的超凡的，

所以本狼養成了一個習慣，上網要關網頁時，絕對要記得刪歷程紀錄！

要是被發現，本狼也不知道該如何回應了，可能會造成非常尷尬的局面吧！

哀～只能說這個世界太悲哀了！（在樂園ㄉ各位大大應該都希望

有個獸族能自由自在生活的獸界吧！）

----------


## 咩

我喔...我想一下，其實我還沒碰過這問題，我阿嬤有次看到她就只有指著螢幕上大家的大頭

貼說:有狼、有貓。然後他就去看電視了，我媽即使坐在我旁邊，他也是在用電腦工作，懶

的管我在幹嘛。我爸他平常在家不是工作就是做家事、看電視。我阿公根本看不懂= =。我

哥都在讀書，如果他休息了，看到我坐在電腦桌前，就會去看電視。我另一個哥哥讀大學，

多數時間都在宿舍，很少回來，有回來的話我看到他在關掉就好了(怕他問)。


我爸媽通常覺得只有不要喜歡違法的東西就不會說什麼了。所以我不會碰到這樣的情況。

----------


## 痕‧風狼

這種是根本不可能發生=ˇ=
嘿嘿~~因為它來之前我就關掉了啦><  (阿!又來了~~光速關...

----------


## 路過的狗

被發現的話跟他解釋每個人都有自己得嗜好.你沒權利管我

狗狗自己有權利傭有自己的嗜好

不過其實在被發現前我就會先關掉了

(現在還沒被發現XD)

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

當然是當他不存在啦                                                                                                           
況且他們也不會看                                                                                                               
就算看了也不會說什麼                                                                                                       
就算說了也不會是有關獸站的                                                                                           
就算有關獸站也只會                                                                                                           
聊誰的圖可愛                                                                                                                       
誰的圖很帥                                                                                                                          
如此而已                                                                                                                              
所以嘛.....                                                                                             
基本上就是當他們不存在啦

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

如果關掉他們還在指指點點的話

就通通轟出去

其實有人在的話我都不會上獸站

----------


## 大神狼兒

哈~如果有人進來房間時就跳畫面或關網站這樣...

再者來不及的話就是不理會0w0...

反正這本來就是個狼自由啊！

管得著...？

話說根本沒人在管我的說...

嘻~

----------


## madmonkey

我爸會在旁邊一起看耶~~

因為我爸好像誤以為這只是分享圖的網站~~

看到我拍的圖暗暗的還幫我調亮度~(他還蠻愛用電腦和攝影的(根本是宅男XDD

說真的我還比較怕他和我一起看銀魂~~(太多低級的梗了!!

----------


## ranshiron

唔....雖然是還沒被發現過啦...
不過如果是我的話
(1)父母,長輩...之類的
：這只是我的興趣而已啦~就跟你們看的八點檔一樣阿
(這樣回答應該就沒問題了，除非是很愛喇賽的
(2)同學,朋友,室友,兄弟姊妹...之類的
：每個人都有他自己的喜好阿，就跟你們追那些偶像明星之類的同樣道理啦
....大概這樣吧
額外狀況我就不知了(沒愈過= =

----------


## 帕格薩斯

的確有這個經驗(點頭)
上星期日，我爸躡手躡腳的湊過來，
然後他一臉無言的看著狼版說：
「你沒事不算你的log和i，上什麼狼之樂園呀？」
「沒有啦，我在打文章......」
「打文章！？你也太無聊了吧，還不快關電腦？」
我殘念地關電源，心中覺得不是滋味......(誰叫我數學沒考好)
所以明後天我打算一有腳步聲就縮小視窗......  :Wink:  
不然怎麼辦  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 白狼小沫

> 所以明後天我打算一有腳步聲就縮小視窗......  
> 不然怎麼辦


恩~好辦法
雖然我都會再沒人時上
或是縮小視窗左下角
在用東西墊著趴在左邊(剛好遮住XD)
如果要打字就單手打~~
但是每次都會被開門聲嚇到(趴)

----------


## 希諾道

跟他解釋每個人都有自己得嗜好.你沒權利管我+1

的確有嘗過這種情況...
而且有被反感的結果...

嗯嗯, 所以現在我也盡可能隱藏式的行事.....
噢噢~~幸好聊天室的部份不容易被家人注意到, 所以還可以.......

----------


## 火蜥蜴-555

只要有人注意我就會不小心按到右上角的槓槓或叉叉

他們頂多也只知道我縮小或關了一個網頁而已
就算真的被指指點點, 那就....裝死好了

----------


## 冥獄o玥

有時候家人走過去時
會小小的瞄一下...
覺得怪怪的他們就會走過來看(囧
通常看一下我是不予理會
但如果指指點點的話...
我的答案是第四選項
'跟他解釋每個人都有自己得嗜好.你沒權利管我 "
不過令兄也怪怪的...
謎片網站有比這個普通嗎-/-

----------


## 大漠之狼

愛做什麼就做什麼，自由自在。
別人眼光，這種的不用太在意。

嗯..在下在學校上電腦課的時候都是直接開的。

----------


## 亞格雷特

大家的嗜好都不一樣
誰也沒有資格去批評誰(會傷害其他動物的例外)
我會跟他說(一臉正經的說)
"我就是喜歡狼，就像你喜歡XXX(代表物體)一樣的心情，這是我的嗜好，你沒有權利可以說我的嗜好很奇怪。"
大家的認知也不一樣
或許我們也常常覺得OOO(指人)喜歡+++(指物體)是件很奇怪的事

----------


## 引擎EnGine

看到投票結果後我嚇了一大跳

原來大家也對自己的興趣這麼沒自信

我認為我們會被其他人定義為"奇怪"的人，

沒有別的！

就只是因為我們獸界是屬於"少數"的次文化。

文化這種東西真的有所謂的"標準答案"存在嗎？

我希望各位獸友能再想一想

還有

請相信自己

----------


## 帕不列歐 幽蝴

其實我在被虎源太帶進來之前,
也曾經懷疑過:樂園裡的狼都是哪種狼?
不過畢竟一個是獸迷一個是蟲迷,
誤會自然就可以很快澄清XD

*但其他人會怎麼想我就懶得管了...
因為自己的獨特嗜好,
不論如何解釋或"傳教",
多數人也都是永遠無法體會的。*

----------


## 虎源太

我到目前算是沒有這種問題說   大學那小圈是穿幫了  不過事後他們也全盤接受
沒有因此出現奇怪現像  我家老爸老媽嗎.........現在是不知道我目前所在論談性質
不過知道之後他們應該也沒什麼反應吧

----------


## 沙利葉

我都直接當作沒看到
呵呵～～～
反正我又不在意他們的看法
他們怎麼想也不是我能決定的：）

----------


## 南風之弦。奈

我以前是直接跳窗啦 ~

不過看了上面幾篇文章之後
就想"對耶  :jcdragon-nod:   我看自己喜歡的東西有甚麼不好意思的?  我要看就因該要大方的看 別偷偷摸摸的"

----------


## 呆瓜犬

自己的答案：不理他.當他不存在

當然無視。  :jcdragon-scratch:  

但其實我脾氣是非常非常暴躁的，

如果真的念到太超過，我管它是我的誰，砲轟就對了 :jcdragon-bad:  。（欸

畢竟沒有人可以亂批評人阿。 


只想相信自己～做自己想做的事^^。

----------


## 哈凱

跟他解釋每個人都有自己得嗜好.你沒權利管我

這是一定的!!!!!

----------


## Veritas

電腦用其它事都還好
不過跟動物有關的
被打擾都會暴怒
感覺他們都不懂
在同儕裡
從國中開始
就被認定是最接近獸的男人了..
無論知識行為情感
對動物瞭解比對人類多
愛動物比愛人類多
但我絕不會讓家人知道我的情感與大部分的想法
真希望有個不會嘲諷我興趣的家人
能聆聽我訴說每一天
手機有wifi
現在幾乎都用手機上網了
真方便
剛補習
喝咖啡睡不著
就來看看文章

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

基本上沒什麼問題,因為只是討論區,又是什麽良站

----------


## 大漠之狼

不理他.當他不存在

不過這問題根本不必擔心，各有所好，他們不會過問。

----------


## fdd2588

我會一直盯著他(們)看

其實我用電腦時本來就不太喜歡有人在後面看

----------


## 龍o瞳

本獸上網時雖然習慣戴耳機,但還是會隨時留意門的情況,如果有人走進來我就會把視窗縮小,所以我算是無法專心上網的人 (離題) ~XD

----------


## 天紋龍

我在瀏覽狼版時我會很注意我身後的
所以他們沒機會看到我在做啥啦~

----------


## 小藍龍

我是頭不喜歡做麻煩事的龍
所以我會在他們過來前把這網站縮小
因為被他們知道的話我還要浪費唇舌根他們解釋
乾脆不要給他們知道~~

----------


## sesame

我用的電腦房  出入口就只有一個 而且就在電腦的右邊  所以容易觀察到敵人..阿不是 是家人的動向

所以我不會讓他們看到的XD

另一個原因是因為我其實都是在晚上看的=ˇ=    
不過其實我在看這邊的時候倒是很常被我弟發現
但沒差  畢竟這又不是什麼不能見光的事  對吧XD?

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

周圍都是外國人不懂中文~妥妥的無壓力
就算看到圖片也不會說啥:3
他們也看見我畫一些奇怪的生物(?)

----------


## 狼の寂

咱是不會讓他們知道的，畢竟咱的聽力很好，不怕他們偷溜過來。            但如果被發現了咱會把他們趕走，也會很想咬了他們@@           畢竟雖說是家人        不過他們可是人類吶！

----------


## 蜥蜴人.卡拉什

我的弟弟和妹妹都懂我有混兽迷网的习惯，不过还好他们把它当成是一般的社交网来看待，也并没多给啥意见。我妈倒是还可爱挑逗地说：

妈：你是蜥蜴！你是蜥蜴！嘻！:3

我：妈，不要啦〜（脸红）

妈：嘻嘻，哥哥是蜥蜴！（我是长子）

我：唔......＞3＜

----------

